# Teens Davis Project :) ready to ride. Again.



## azbug-i (Oct 19, 2017)

Got this puppy back on the road. Has modern steel wheels with a ichi bike cog. Thank god for metal files and grinders.  

Harley fenders, davis stand, love my shur spin. Thank you to all the cabe members that helped me gather the parts!

Its a little tall for me. Ok a lot tall 
Still rides awesome.


----------



## stezell (Oct 19, 2017)

Very cool ride Amanda!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 19, 2017)

Those fenders look like they were born on there.


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 19, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Those fenders look like they were born on there.




I got almost all the blue paint off


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 19, 2017)

A Beauty...-------Cowboy


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 23, 2017)

More pics from a quick neighborhood ride last night


----------



## Aussie (Oct 23, 2017)

How much do you want for the wheel set? J/K looks very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 23, 2017)

Aussie said:


> How much do you want for the wheel set? J/K looks very nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




@Aussie  do you want me to help you get a wheel set. Its a pretty affordable setup. Let me know.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Great bicycle! What's an "ichi bike cog"?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Great bicycle! What's an "ichi bike cog"?



Rear sprocket that converts many modern hubs to 1" pitch.

http://www.ichibike.com/product-page/ichi-bike-black-skip-tooth-sprocket-11


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Great bicycle! What's an "ichi bike cog"?



re-produced rear skip tooth cog. http://www.ichibike.com/single-post/2017/04/12/Ichi-skip-tooth-cog-put-to-good-use


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Many thanks for the info @fordmike65 & @tripple3.
Do you guys never sleep! Lol.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2017)

Aussie said:


> How much do you want for the wheel set? J/K looks very nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro






azbug-i said:


> @Aussie  do you want me to help you get a wheel set. Its a pretty affordable setup. Let me know.



Yes please. Good looking wheels and tires for moto bike 28" rider. What does that set up cost?


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 24, 2017)

I found the new rear wheel for $50. Used front for $10. Cogs are $25 or $30 I think. Tires and tubes around $55. That varies. Then shipping on the wheel set if i pick it up here for you. Id have to see if the place has another rear wheel. I can if you want me to.


----------

